

How a Startup made a $7M Series A (Scan Inc) - rhornberger
http://pandodaily.com/2013/10/09/the-best-series-a-story-ever-how-one-company-landed-a-great-valuation-and-excellent-terms-on-a-24-hour-deadline/

======
rhornberger
Awesome story about Scan Inc. ([http://Scan.me](http://Scan.me)) and how the
company closed a $7M Series A investment.

(Disclosure, I'm an employee of Scan Inc.)

~~~
benologist
Disclaimer: "they", now "the company", includes you, garretgee and
cahlansharp.

~~~
cahlansharp
did my comment require disclosure? Were we not supposed to be excited for
this?

~~~
benologist
We would currently have at least 3 undisclosed shills and 100% of comments
shilling this submission if I said nothing.

Shilling isn't the best way to express your excitement. Disclosure isn't
mandatory but generally people with ethics opt-in to it.

~~~
rhornberger
My bad. Thanks for the comments.

------
cahlansharp
great read. Bugs me that investors expect entrepreneurs to be so forthcoming
and commital, when they are anything but.

------
garrettgee
Awesome adventure for sure

